# Bottom of laptop is very hot...is that normal?



## EGS

Is it normal for the left hand-side of a laptop to be really hot? Like mine gets hot within 5 minutes and after 15 minutes it gets too hard to touch.

I suspect that is where the hard drive is but cannot really tell. It's near an exhaust fan. 

Can anyone tell me if this is normal?
Would a cooling mat help?


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

i had the EXACT same problem with my vaio! its the GPU... do u use ur laptop ontop of a desk or on your bed??


----------



## chrisalviola

it should be well ventilated, never use your laptops on bed. maybe a table or desk.


----------



## fatdragon

my laptop get hot on the left hand side because of the hardrive


----------



## EGS

I put a bag of ice underneath of it earlier today. 
That worked good until the ice melted. 

And yeah I have been using my laptop on my bed. >_<;
Oops...

Any other solutions besides not using on bed?


----------



## fatdragon

a bag of ice ?????


----------



## EGS

fatdragon said:


> a bag of ice ?????


Yes.


----------



## tobywuk

i use my laptop on my bed and it gets quite hot. it seems to work fine and does no damage though.


----------



## luckyedboy66

u people are crazy...it aint the HDD! its the CPU! and ram and stuff... the hdd does get hot though. the reason it gets hot around the fan is because...it draws the hot air out i found a good program called speedfan which tells you the temp of the hdd, cpu and other stuff. its a great program.


----------



## luckyedboy66

EGS said:


> I put a bag of ice underneath of it earlier today.
> That worked good until the ice melted.
> 
> And yeah I have been using my laptop on my bed. >_<;
> Oops...
> 
> Any other solutions besides not using on bed?



ya, back when i had my POS Compaq (circa 2001), when it over headed while i was playing battlefield 1842, i just stuck it in the freezer for a while


----------



## Cleric7x9

something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834984003


----------



## EGS

Cleric7x9 said:


> something like this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834984003


2/3 bad reviews.


----------



## fatdragon

luckyedboy66 said:


> u people are crazy...it aint the HDD! its the CPU! and ram and stuff... the hdd does get hot though. the reason it gets hot around the fan is because...it draws the hot air out i found a good program called speedfan which tells you the temp of the hdd, cpu and other stuff. its a great program.



man your calling us crazy you should consider your self crazy each laptop has a different design so anything could be hotter then the other


----------



## Cleric7x9

EGS said:


> 2/3 bad reviews.



OK, maybe not that one in particular. i searched for 'laptop cooler' and that was the first result. there are hundreds of different models


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

yeah you shouldnt use it on ur bed because it covers the ventulation holes.. and mine was hot on the bottom left hand side due to the GPU not the hdd the hdd is on the bottom right next to the touchpad  the only thing to stop it from getting hot is use it on a desk thats about all u can do.. dont use ice the condensation will go into ur internals and might shorten them 

P.S i dont know why u thinki its the HDD that doesnt get that hot :S


----------



## fatdragon

i tell ya why because my laptop does not have a GPU well it does have one thats made from intel


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

yeah but in any case there is no way the HDD would get soo heated up it would be too hot to touch... the cpu and gpu would be the most likely of culprits


----------



## anothEr

if your cpu gets too hot just undervolt it. you will get less heat off the cpu and it does not affect performance.


----------



## luckyedboy66

fatdragon said:


> man your calling us crazy you should consider your self crazy each laptop has a different design so anything could be hotter then the other



dude, the fan vents heat from everything in the computer...so, naturally, the fan area is gunna be good and toasty. i see where youre coming from though.


----------



## The_Other_One

Laptops can have various hotspots along their case.  Mine gets very hot around the wifi card.  Oddly enough, the processor and heatsync don't get very hot at all(at least the case around them).  I can tell the hard drive heats up, probably more than the area around the processor, but nothing compared to my wifi card...


----------



## bouncin

You need a laptop cooler like this,

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-NotePal-Laptop-R9-NBC-ADAS/dp/B0009WPSEC

They really do work wonders.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I use this, it helps like 80%
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4217006

This is even better

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=product&id=1074788100200

I also found this

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5839235 

lol, those should help


----------

